# Christmas overload.



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Its only 09.45 on Christmas day the turkey has been in the oven for an hour and it's just got to much for Darcy.....the day has not even started yet..bless her.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the things I find so endearing about the Vizsla (and all dogs, really) is that they are so immodest... but in an innocent sort of way. They are completely guileless!

Hope Darcy makes it through the hectic Christmas activities and enjoys a little bit of turkey. She is so cute! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> One of the things I find so endearing about the Vizsla (and all dogs, really) is that they are so immodest... but in an innocent sort of way. They are completely guileless!
> 
> Hope Darcy makes it through the hectic Christmas activities and enjoys a little bit of turkey. She is so cute! ;D ;D ;D



Thanks mswhipple.....My little Darcy made it through the day just fine and even had some turkey for her sins,she is now asleep by my side on the sofa,now is that not the best Christmas pressie ever....wishing you all the best...............Rob and Darcy..


----------

